# Récupérer vidéo youtube



## xtuy (10 Septembre 2012)

Salut à tous, 

Je souhaite récupérer en intégralité et de bonne qualité ( donc cette qualité me conviendrait) cette vidéo youtube afin de pouvoir l'enregistrer sur mon disque dur externe et ensuite donc je le brancherai en usb sur ma tv pour lire la vidéo 

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 ton message ne comporte pas de question....

Si tu cherches un moyen d'enregistrer une vidéo sur Youtube, pour ma part j'utilise ClickToFlash (clic droit, télécharger la vidéo), mais dans un sujet sur la même question, il était suggéré d'utiliser : 

http://clipgrab.de/fr


----------



## xtuy (11 Septembre 2012)

sur des forums il y a écrit qu'il faut cliquer sur FENETRE ( haut de l'écran sur SAFARI ) et sur ACTIVITE, mais je n'ai pas ACTIVITE


----------



## otgl (11 Septembre 2012)

xtuy a dit:


> sur des forums il y a écrit qu'il faut cliquer sur FENETRE ( haut de l'écran sur SAFARI ) et sur ACTIVITE, mais je n'ai pas ACTIVITE



Oublie le moniteur d'activité: il n'existe plus dans Safari 6, et tu ne peux pas revenir à Safari 5.

Comme a dit @Renaud31, tu peux installer l'extension pour Safari ClickToFlash, qui ajoute "Télécharger la vidéo" au menu contextuel (au menu du clic-droit) de Safari.

Tu peux aussi utiliser un logiciel dédié, comme:

Free YouTube Video Downloader for Mac
http://www.applemacvideo.com/free-mac-youtube-downloader.html

JDownloader
http://www.jdownloader.org

Xilisoft YouTube Vidéo Téléchargeur pour Mac
http://fr.xilisoft.com/download-youtube-video-mac.html

ClipGrab
http://clipgrab.de/fr​


----------



## xtuy (11 Septembre 2012)

Donc je vais procéder pour commencer à la première méthode, quand je cliques sur ton lien clicktoflash, après je vais où ? Pouvez-vous me guider svp ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2012)

Sur le premier lien, tu descends dans la page, jusqu'à ClickToFlash, et tu l'installes.

Va dans Safari / Préférences / Extensions, sélectionne ClickToFlash dans la colonne de gauche.

Coche "click this chekbox to access the settings" (cocher pour accéder aux préférences).

Ca t'ouvre la fenêtre de préférences dans un onglet de Safari, et là, va dans l'onglet "menu contextuel", et coche "préférences ClickToFlash", et "télécharger la vidéo".

Dans la fenêtre de préférences, tu peux paramétrer beaucoup de choses, regarde notamment l'onglet "lecteur multimédia".

Ensuite vas par exemple sur Youtube et choisis une vidéo.

Place le curseur sur la vidéo, fais un clic droit, tu auras "télécharger la vidéo".

En faisant un clic droit en dehors d'une vidéo sur une page web, tu auras accès direct aux préférences de ClickToFlash.


----------



## xtuy (12 Septembre 2012)

Je viens donc de faire tout cela.

Mais voici ce que celà me donne (impression d'écran) celà ne fait même pas démarrer la vidéo :s
Jusqu'à présent quand je choisi une vidéo elle démarre desuite, il doit y avoir un petit réglage non lol ?

Si je fais clique droit , il y a bien télécharger la video, je clique et tout en haut à droite de Safari dans la petite flèche au liue que le lancement commence il y a écrit que je ne suis pas autorisé à accéder à la ressource demandée

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h26 ----------

ha je ne peux pas envoyer de pièce jointe sur le forum ;s ca m'es déjà arrivé ca aussi GRrrr

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h27 ----------

Les vidéos fonctionnent maintenant, j'ai redémaré SAFARI ca devait être celà, puis j'ai fais une mise à jour ( en les activant pour ce logiciel ).

Par contre j'ai tout un menu qui s'affiche sur certaines vidéo quand je clique comme si je voulais télécharger la vidéo


C'est compliqué tout ce pat a caisse :s


----------



## gozeur (12 Septembre 2012)

bonjour,
j'ai installé click to flash et ça marche bien (je trouve même le téléchargement assez rapide)
merci pour l'astuce
par contre, quand j'ouvre la page d'un site, sur les encarts dans lesquels se trouvent une vidéo, au lieu d'avoir un plan fixe et le signe play, j'ai un écran blanc avec un petit rectangle avec marqué "flash".
quand je clique sur le rectangle j'ai une image qui s'affiche mais cela ne se fait pas automatiquement
quel réglage faut il adopter?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 il est normal que tu aies le petit rectangle avec "Flash", puisque justement le rôle de CTF, c'est d'empêcher que les contenus Flash se lancent automatiquement.

En cliquant sur Flash tu donnes le feu vert.

Mais si tu souhaites que sur certains sites le Flash ne soit pas bloqué : préf. CTF / liste de contrôle, ajouter les sites.

D'autre part dans préf. CTF / menu contextuel, ajoute "Désactiver/activer CTF", ce qui te donnera accès à ce choix par un clic droit (dans une page Web, en dehors d'une vidéo).


----------



## xtuy (12 Septembre 2012)

Ca y est cela fonctionne pour ma part et c 'est vrai que c 'est assez rapide !

J'ai également la même chose concernant des encarts de vidéos avec d'écrit FLASH. 
D'accord RENAUD, s'il faut ajouter des listes dans préférences CTF, listes de contrôle.

Je constate que depuis que j'ai installé CTF cela change quand même le contour des vidéos sur youtube.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2012)

Ca te change les contours car la vidéo n'est plus lue dans Flash Player, mais convertie et lue dans Quick Time.

Enorme intérêt : car consomme beaucoup moins de ressource processeur.

(si tu fais clic droit, "restaurer Flash", tu retrouves le lecteur habituel)


----------



## xtuy (12 Septembre 2012)

Oui, effectivement il y a écrit que l'on peut restaurer CFT.
Ha je ne savais pas que cela consomme moins de ressource processeur, merci de l'info !

Tu peux me rapeller ce que ca change d'avoir cocher : click this checkbox to access the setting ?

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h36 ----------

ha pardon c 'est accéder aux préférences , que l'on passe par onglet safari, préférences, ou bien par le clic droit cela revient au meme  on est d'accord ??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h38 ----------

au fait , la qualité reste la même à celle de youtube quand je la lis avec Quick Time Player dans le mac ? Car je ne vois pas vraiment de différence


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2012)

La case sert à accéder aux préférences la première fois, avant que tu aies ajouté "préf. CTF" dans le menu contextuel.

Si tu ne l'avais pas ajouté, tu pourrais accéder aux préf en décochant/recochant la case dans les préf Safari / extension.

Concernant la qualité vidéo : quand tu utilises le lecteur Flash, tu la choisis en cliquant sur l'engrenage en bas à droite.

Quand c'est le lecteur Quick Time (qui sert quand CTF est actif), tu choisis la qualité en amenant le curseur en haut à gauche de la vidéo : les différents formats apparaissent (y compris Flash !!)

Pour un format donné, je suppose qu'il n'y pas de différence de qualité entre les 2 modes de lecture.


----------



## gozeur (13 Septembre 2012)

je ne comprends pas bien comment accéder aux préférences sans décocher puis recocher "click this check ...settings". dans le menu contextuel, j'ai pourtant bien la case "pref CTF qui est cochée".

merci


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 dans une page web, le curseur étant en dehors d'une vidéo, fais un clic droit : les Préférences de CTF sont dans le menu contextuel qui apparait.


----------



## sandrafert (20 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous 
Pour extraire une musique sur Youtube, on peut aussi télécharger une application ! C'est rapide et c'est une bonne qualité (320kbs je crois) donc ça vaut le coup et c'est sans pub 
je vous met le lien pour comprendre comment ça marche, c'est pas mal :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDN0L-ytvJ8&feature=youtu.be


----------

